

Ask HN: Gmail these days delivering lot of spam mails - Ash-k

Guys, 
Is anyone else getting too many spam Emails in Gmail box with *.docx files attached. 
I get everyday atleast 3-4 mails with such documents. and 3-4 with text as &quot; You have been chosen for a lump sump amount, Send your details blah blah blah&quot;.
======
gspyrou
Yes , I am also getting spam with attached docx files.

------
usman-madspot
yeah so true!

